# As long as it's convenient...



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Editorial from the NDWF Flickertails newsleter:



> *As Long As It's Convenient**...*
> 
> By Shawn McKenna
> 
> ...


___________________________________________________________
I couldn't agree more. If you review the legislator scorecard you'll see that sportsmen *are not* communicating with legislators, especially in Bismarck and Minot. NDWF isn't trying to run the show, just provide a medium for groups to discuss issues and possible joint efforts. Why isn't the group you belong to involved?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the post Dick. Is there a chapter of NDWLF in the Bismarck/Mandan area?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> I couldn't agree more. If you review the legislator scorecard you'll see that sportsmen *are not* communicating with legislators, especially in Bismarck and Minot. NDWF isn't trying to run the show, just provide a medium for groups to discuss issues and possible joint efforts. Why isn't the group you belong to involved?


It is not just ND residents that are apathetic. Mn sportsmen are worse in my opinion. The sportsmen of MN could be a bigger lobbying force than the Education and Health care lobbies COMBINED. But intead there is only a scattered few single issue voters in MN, and a few trying to influence law per the sportsmens viewpoint. Hardly a blimb on the radar screen to the politicians. What a shame.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

You can bet the farmer union, the energy interest, and everybody else will be up on the hill...too bad sportsmen don't get involved and fight for what wildlife need :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

zoggy, Lewis and Clark WC is affiliated with NDWF in Bismarck. No wildlife clubs in Minot are affiliated though. Too bad, our loss.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent article


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great article Dick! I've lived and hunted and fished in ND for over 25 years, and as the article pointed out, I've always taken our great hunting and fishing more or less for granted, like probably 90+% of my fellow sportsmen/women! 
But no more! It's past time to get involved, if for no other reason that there's sure nothing wrong with making a good thing even better, and preserving it for the future.
Pheasant hunted with my 3 and 6 year old grandsons last weekend for a few hours - loads of fun and they absolutely enjoyed getting out there in the grass and brush watching the dogs work, the pheasants fly and me miss! Haven't had so much good genuine fun hunting for years! And will be meeting another two grandsons with my other boy in Forsyth, Mt. this weekend to tag along during their first antelope hunt! That should be a blast as well! No pun intended!
But together, all of us sportspeople have to work to continue these opportunities and keep it alive! The alternatives for kids nowadays are depressing - video games, couch potatoism and at best neutral thoughts on hunting and no understanding of the concepts of wildlife management and renewable resources. At worse, the antihunting groups will actively recruit them and swallow them up!
So let's see everyone at the capital this winter, and/or lets blizzard our reps with e-mails, snail mails and phone calls about every outdoor issue that come up, and there will be lots! Together we can all make a difference.


----------

